
Show HN: Dedesign the Web 2 – Guess the website based on its wireframe - kevinyun
http://dedesigntheweb.com
======
oliv__
The placeholder hints at a name.something format so why is facebook.com
incorrect? Also, after guessing Medium correctly, it seemed as though the
image was out of sync with the input as it flashed the incorrect banner,
telling me that it was something else.

~~~
pimlottc
I didn't recognize Medium as I never even knew it had a front page. I've
always clicked through on article links.

------
AliAdams
This is a bit promotional given the last answer (being the company who made
the quiz). Any mods agree?

~~~
hhjj
Indeed, it's one of many posts talking about some characteristic about well
known sites where i can advertise some other sites because they share that
characteristic (usually top 10 websites to do X).

------
jfaat
When I answer a question correctly (Chrome 37, OS10.9) both the "try again"
and "correct" options show with the "try again" message covering the "correct"
message, so it appears as though I answered incorrectly.

------
sejje
This site displays that I'm incorrect when I'm correct. I started over several
times trying to guess the url format they'd accept.

~~~
bitJericho
It was buggy but my score remained correct.

------
snowwrestler
Hey guys, it's wikipedia.org, not wikipedia.com.

------
ecesena
How did you build the wireframes? Automatically? If so, that's impressive!

~~~
netbek
Sqetch [1] is listed in the credits, so I'm guessing done manually in
Illustrator.

[1] [http://w3.eleqtriq.com/2010/08/sqetch-wireframe-
toolkit/](http://w3.eleqtriq.com/2010/08/sqetch-wireframe-toolkit/)

------
pimlottc
It took me a while to figure out how to submit my guess at first as my brain
automatically registered the header as a navbar and skipped over it.

------
blktiger
I guessed youtube.com for one of them, and the screenshot of the answer is
youtube.com, but it told me that facebook.com was the correct answer.

~~~
okbake
Yea, this happened to me on all of them. I missed the first answer which was
facebook (I know...), then all of the subsequent ones I answered correctly
told me I was wrong and the answer was facebook. Though I still got the
points. I'm thinking it has something to do with me allowing javascript after
answering the first question, I'm not sure though.

------
Vervious
The site is super buggy; it's difficult to know what sort of input it's
expecting, and banners were out of sync.

------
bitJericho
This was tough. I'm ambivalently surprised and unsurprised at how the color
scheme provides so much to the design.

------
bacon
I guessed facebook and facebook.com and it said incorrect? Cool idea, but that
execution tho...

------
thehoneybadger
Ugh, speaking of UIs, this UI has a pest problem. Dedesign this site before
promoting it.

